# Gm David German Rip



## KENPOJOE (May 23, 2006)

Greetings,
It is with heartfelt sadness and deep personal loss that I must announce that GM David German, founder of the T.A.I. martial arts system [TAI KARATE,TAI KUNGFU,TAI KENPO]has passed away at the age of 65.He was a wonderful instructor, a great man and a good friend and i shall miss him everday of my life. I will pass along more information as it becomes available.
Thank you for your time,
KENPOJOE


----------



## monkey (May 23, 2006)

I talked to him many years ago & he had a great energy & great asperation for history & teaching.Great person.Sayanara to a warrior of class.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 23, 2006)

Full Salute
RIP

:asian:


----------



## Brian Jones (May 23, 2006)

,


----------



## HKphooey (May 23, 2006)

....

GM German's Bio
http://www.davidgermankenpoman.com/AboutMasterGerman.html


----------



## terryl965 (May 23, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (May 23, 2006)

.  :asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (May 23, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 23, 2006)

I studied TAI formally for a short time in my journey, then informally via a workout partner and fellow brainstormer who was a TAI black belt for several years. Having not heard of Mr. German prior to my TAI training, I went to one of my old kenpo instructors, Robert Perry, to find out what he might know of him. 

Mr. Perry had only praises to sing for the slightly eccentric Mr. German, and stated that he had "the best kicks I've ever seen". Knowing that Mr. Perry had come up in the "old days", and that his training included having worked out with Bruce Lee during his stay in Pasadena; sticks with Danny Inosanto; years of M.C.-ing at the Long Beach Internationals (witnessing all of the phenomenal athletes who have walked through those doors), and that we had watched some of Bill Wallace's last fights together, I had to clarify..."What about guys like Norris & Wallace? What about the HWD guys up the street (who were basically kicking acrobats)?"

"Best kicks I've ever seen", he reiterated matter-of-factly. And Mr. German was more known at the time for grafting kenpo techniques to grappling & wrestling solutions.

Kenpoists should know this: Mr. German was teaching MMA before there was MMA to teach. TAI practitioners were just as likely to grapple for a class as they were to train self-defense techniques or work out on the heavy bag or speed bag. He was an outstanding ground fighter with legendary wind, outlasting whole wrestling teams in workouts. Now, since the Gracies and the UFC, it is not unusual for kenpo schools to also teach ground-fighting. Prior to that, there was really only one kenpo faction enthusiatically embracing ground training, and that was German's.

A thinker ahead of his time. Your contributions will be appreciated for years to come.

Namaste, Mr. German: Until we meet again in that place where we are all one.

Dave


----------



## gixxershane (May 23, 2006)

R.I.P :asian:  :angel:


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2006)

.


----------



## Danjo (May 23, 2006)

This isn't like it was when you told us about Sijo Emperado is it? What is your source?


----------



## jazkiljok (May 23, 2006)

a man with a remarkable history in the arts. rest in peace.

:asian:


----------



## KempoShaun (May 23, 2006)

Danjo, I think that's a little out of line. Joe Rebelo is my personal instructor as well as technical advisor for my system of Tenchi Bujutsu, and after having made one such mistake, you can be damn well sure he would not do so again.

Joe, after talking to you on the phone, I sat down and meditated, said a few prayers for your former friend and instructor, and now realize, all to well, the chance I passed up when he was in my own backyard, just a few short miles away, making an instructional video with you, and I didn't come meet him like you asked me to. Through the years I've known you, you spoke of Mr. German not only as a Martial Artist (and the man who promoted you to 5th Dan in EPAK), but also as a father figure of sorts. Today is indeed a sad day in the Martial Arts, but Mr. German's soul will live on throguh his loyal students like you Joe. Be proud, and always hold your head high when you speak of your instructor and friend.

For those who didn't get the full story (and I hope you won't be upset that I reveal this Joe), Mr. German was teaching a bunch of seminars, a few of his students dropped him off at his hotel, and when they came back to pick him up, he had passed on. Rest in Peace Grandmaster German.


----------



## KenpoDave (May 23, 2006)

Kenpo has lost a great one.


----------



## green meanie (May 23, 2006)

Rest in peace. :asian:


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 23, 2006)

Danjo said:
			
		

> This isn't like it was when you told us about Sijo Emperado is it? What is your source?


For Danjo's edification:
I received a call from several individuals including the last person to see him alive...For once I wish it was just a mistake. But no, My instructor is dead. David German died yesterday evening after teaching a seminar in Aiken,NC and wnet back to the hotel to rest. Presently the likely reason for his passing was massive heart attack. I have spent the greater part of the day contacting everyone from Christian Harfouche to Gene Lebell to Larry Tatum informing them of the loss their instructor,mentor or friend. Right now when I'm not crying I feel like "there's a hole in my heart where the rain comes in..."
I understand your comment,danjo, but this was MY instructor and my friend and it hurts like hell to lose him.
I honestly wish to god that it was all a hoax because I'd gladly take the beating from hell from Mr. German just to know he was alive...But he's not...and right now i'm a basket case over it...
pray for my fallen friend,
KENPOJOE
:waah: :wah:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 23, 2006)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> pray for my fallen friend,
> KENPOJOE
> :waah: :wah:


 
No need for prayer. The halls of heaven are always open for the souls of warriors and teachers.


----------



## Ceicei (May 23, 2006)

KenpoJoe,

Let me offer you some hugs....  it is a difficult time.

- Ceicei


----------



## kenposikh (May 23, 2006)

My deepest thoughts to his family and friends. I met him last year Vegas and had a blast. He will be missed


----------



## Danjo (May 23, 2006)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> For Danjo's edification:
> I received a call from several individuals including the last person to see him alive...For once I wish it was just a mistake. But no, My instructor is dead. David German died yesterday evening after teaching a seminar in Aiken,NC and wnet back to the hotel to rest. Presently the likely reason for his passing was massive heart attack. I have spent the greater part of the day contacting everyone from Christian Harfouche to Gene Lebell to Larry Tatum informing them of the loss their instructor,mentor or friend. Right now when I'm not crying I feel like "there's a hole in my heart where the rain comes in..."
> I understand your comment,danjo, but this was MY instructor and my friend and it hurts like hell to lose him.
> I honestly wish to god that it was all a hoax because I'd gladly take the beating from hell from Mr. German just to know he was alive...But he's not...and right now i'm a basket case over it...
> ...


 
I'm sorry for your loss. For the record, I wasn't trying to be offensive, but rather sure of the facts given the nature of the internet. Take care.


----------



## Carol (May 23, 2006)

May God rest his soul.  :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (May 23, 2006)

:asian:

A truly great loss!! 

RIP


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 23, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Matt (May 23, 2006)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> It is with heartfelt sadness and deep personal loss that I must announce that GM David German, founder of the T.A.I. martial arts system [TAI KARATE,TAI KUNGFU,TAI KENPO]has passed away at the age of 65.He was a wonderful instructor, a great man and a good friend and i shall miss him everday of my life. I will pass along more information as it becomes available.
> Thank you for your time,
> KENPOJOE




I am sorry for your loss. 

My sincerest condolences, 

Matt


----------



## bdparsons (May 23, 2006)

Full Formal Salute...RIP   :asian: 

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## kelly keltner (May 23, 2006)

.


----------



## MJS (May 24, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (May 24, 2006)

.


----------



## Ronin Moose (May 24, 2006)

*r.i.p.*


----------



## Kenpo Mama (May 25, 2006)

:asian: .


----------



## IWishToLearn (May 25, 2006)

Full Salute and RIP.


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 26, 2006)

Hi folks!
You can find all pertantent information at www.davidgermankenpoman.com regarding the wake and funeral.
I hope that I was of service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Rick Wade (May 26, 2006)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> You can find all pertantent information at www.davidgermankenpoman.com regarding the wake and funeral.
> I hope that I was of service,
> KENPOJOE


 
Thanks for keeping the Kenpo Community informed during this difficult time.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 26, 2006)

Rip


----------



## Brother John (May 27, 2006)

He made a positive impact on the martial arts in the USA from what I've seen. And his spirit lives on through all of the good instructors he's created.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Franc0 (May 28, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 28, 2006)

*.*


:asian:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 31, 2006)

This is the first I have heard of this.  It is always said to hear when the inevitable happens.
My first teacher was Virgil Kimmey, a 10 dan under German.  Kimmey died a few years ago, so all of his black belts started ranking directly under David German.  This news affects me and all of my colleagues directly.
I wonder what will happen now.  Many of Kimmey's old students have gotten their 7th-10th degrees from German.  I wonder if they will switch teachers, stay at their current ranks, or start self-promoting.
I guess we will find out in a few years.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 1, 2006)

I just found out that German was teaching a seminar about twenty miles from my house in Aiken, SC (someone here had it listed as NC).
I hate that it took me several days to find out, but one thing about death is that it happens to everyone, so you can always just assume someone is going to die eventually.  The sad part is how death affects the living.

AoG


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 1, 2006)

Was it common for Mr. German to award 10th degrees?  I wonder simply because you used the word "several" hled 10th degree under Mr. German.

Brian Jones


----------



## Jeff Faust (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry for posting so late to this thread.

I would like to share some thoughts and experiences.

"She was so old she looked like a turtle with a skirt."  Master German had a great, if somewhat crass, sense of humor.  He was very approachable, easy to talk to, patient.  He didn't demand respect, although I often wished he would at least a little.  It was easy to forget who he really was--at least until you started to work with him.

His grappling was magical.  Strong as an ox, slippery and heavy--it was like he could double his weight by sheer will.  When he was grappling with somebody, I often cringed because I was sure he would hurt the person.  He never did--he knows what people can take.  Tremendous control--a true master of an art.

His chin na system was not only beautiful, but practical.  Those joint locks really work.  I was just beginning to learn this system, and I personally feel this is the biggest loss to the martial arts community.  My impression is that most of this was locked up in his head.  The video he has out barely scratches the surface.

He was great with children.  It was impressive to see this master get down on his knees with a small child and teach a round-house kick! 

Just when you thought you knew roughly what he has to offer, he pulls out something new like fie jin su (sp?), aka fast turning hands.  His breadth of knowledge was astounding, and his depth of experience unequalled (imo).

About me and Master German:

I had 7 years experience in TKD (hey, it was a start) and kenpo before coming across Master German.  I studied with Master German for three years while he had a small place in Glendora, CA and before that in Covina, CA (or is it West Covina?  I get the two cities confused).  I stumbed across him completely by accident after shopping in the same strip mall as his studio.  He built off of my previous experience and strengths and opened up completely new doors.  Near the end of my training, we were concentrating on Chin Na, with talk of making a set of videos.

I will always regret this, but I stopped my workouts.  I got married, was concentrating on my profession, went back to school for a master's degree in computer science.  It was a matter of time and priorities.

I wasn't paying for training, and earned my keep by teaching his classes.  Before I stopped working out, I think he had hopes of me eventually opening up my own studio, but I made it clear that it wouldn't happen--I couldn't give up my job.  I think he was a bit disappointed, but he didn't let me know it.  It makes me sad to think about.

After stopping, one day I drove past the studio, and it was closed.  Several months later, I found his website and his new location.  I tried and failed to contact him once.  It was a little akward--I didn't try very hard, and I didn't try again.  A month after he passed away, I found out about it.  Today, I did a search and found this thread.  I felt I needed to write something.

RIP, David German.  I miss you.

Jeff


----------



## KENPOJOE (Sep 9, 2006)

Jeff Faust said:


> Sorry for posting so late to this thread.
> 
> I would like to share some thoughts and experiences.
> 
> ...


Hi Folks!
Dear Jeff,
We attempted to contact you with no success. Sorry you found out about GM German's passing this way.
I met Jeff when we were working on a series of videos on a Chin Na form that GM German had designed. He, along with Frank Beall [who some of you may know from Budo International's "TAI KARATE" DVD] both worked on the project. Unfortunately, The finished product was never released.
Nice to hear from you,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 9, 2006)

[edit]

I posed a question about the history of TAI, then I decided it did not belong to this thread.  I created a new thread and came back to edit my post in this thread.

:asian:  I wish I got to know more about Mr. German while he was alive.  There is very little written (as in published books) so far.  I learn a lot from others who knew him and made comments about him.  Rest in peace.  Your influence is far-reaching.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 9, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> [edit]
> 
> I posed a question about the history of TAI, then I decided it did not belong to this thread. I created a new thread and came back to edit my post in this thread.
> 
> ...


 
He was one of the few men worthy of the "legend in his own time" status. 

Regards,

Dave


----------



## KENPOJOE (Sep 9, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> He was one of the few men worthy of the "legend in his own time" status.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


Hi Folks!
Dear Dave,
Truer words were never spoken. He had done so many incredible things in his life and met so many memorable characters that a book should truly be written on his life. over the years that I knew him i was constantly amazed by the life he had led outside of the martial arts as well as within it.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------

